# Opinion on recent MAC lines...



## IvyTrini (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm NW45 and I was wondering what other people think of the new lines.
I posted my recent purchases on the Hauls thread but here are my 2 cents.

I generally love the new colours that MAC has come out with.  There are a few adventurous colours that encourage WoC to branch out and experiment with non traditional colours

My favourites so far are:

Mauvement - This is a beautiful base colour and looks almost champagne on me

Ether - This is a gorgeous colour!  Darker skinned ladies should definately give this colour a try.  It's a mix of dark teal, light teal, black, white and gold.  Its better to pat or dab this colour on using different areas of the shadow instead of brushing it on. It gives a more intense colour.  Works well with and nude or clear lip.

Delft - Actually I like all the colours because the formula is AMAZING!  Folks weren't joking when they said it was super smooth and makes your makeup look so professional. Delft is another gorgeous colour.  Great base for Ether. Dark teal.

Algoritm - The 3D is a really good line.  There are really no other colours that are similar to these colours and it gives a lot of colour but still sheer.  More colour than lipgelee. Smooth formula. This is a great dusty rose/plum colour. All the lipglasses have a bit of a holographic sheen to it.


----------



## braidey (Aug 4, 2007)

I love the 3d lipglosses. I think they all would look good on us.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

I am loving the new collections. I think that new collections should be permanent though.


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 5, 2007)

*I have to spend more time at the counter playing with the 3D glosses, but so far, I wasn't really into them...but I'm not much of a gloss girl. I'll take a second look.*


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 5, 2007)

i love the c-shock collection the most because the colors look beautiful on my skintone


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 7, 2007)

I have my eye on Algorithm and Boundless l/g. I'm still trying to decide if the pencil gloss is worth it.


----------



## lsperry (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IvyTrini* 

 
_I generally love the new colours that MAC has come out with.  There are a few adventurous colours that encourage WoC to branch out and experiment with non traditional colours

My favourites so far are:

Mauvement - This is a beautiful base colour and looks almost champagne on me

Ether - This is a gorgeous colour!  Darker skinned ladies should definately give this colour a try.  It's a mix of dark teal, light teal, black, white and gold.  Its better to pat or dab this colour on using different areas of the shadow instead of brushing it on. It gives a more intense colour.  Works well with and nude or clear lip.

Delft - Actually I like all the colours because the formula is AMAZING!  Folks weren't joking when they said it was super smooth and makes your makeup look so professional. Delft is another gorgeous colour.  Great base for Ether. Dark teal._

 
I agree w/your assessment of Mauvement, Ether and Delft. Ether is a tricky, beautiful color that you don't appreciate until you put it on your eyes. And then you say "WOW"!

IN 3D:
I wasn't that into IN 3D; I only got wondershine and boundless and was disappointed in boundless because of its lack of pigment. But it looks beautiful over lipsticks, though.

*Upcoming Smoke Signals:
If you could pick only one thing from the Smoke Signals Collection, RUN, don't walk, to the nearest counter and get the smoke signals pigment. YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED! I am NW45 and it is gorgeous, gorgeous on my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 8, 2007)

I didnt like any of the glosses from the In 3d collection, but the lip pencils were really nice. I wasnt that impressed with the new MSFs however the eyeshadows were pretty. With Rushmetal the only pigment that stood out for me was Gold Mode and maybe Cocomotion. 
Kinda disappointed with the new stuff! BUT love love love the new paint pots!!!
Does anyone think that the Global Glow MSF is similar to Shooting Star MSF?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Does anyone think that the Global Glow MSF is similar to Shooting Star MSF?_

 
Similar but not the same.  Global Glow is more of a golden tone, whereas Shooting Star is more bronze.  Shooting Star actually looks like oil on my skin because it's so close to my skintone.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2007)

I love C-Shock.

The 3D lipglosses are really nice I got 4 of them. Also the paint pots are WONDERFUL!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback on the 3D lipglasses. I was going to order them online since they have not been released in Australia yet but I wanted to know what some darker skinned ladies thought about them first!

I love C-Shock. Ultra bright colours really suit me and I can't wait to wear them with bright summer dresses when summer finally arrives..I'm really excited about Blue Storm, MAC for McQueen, and Smoke Signals! I love blues and the kohl powers have me feeling extremely curious. From the descriptions I've been reading everything that is coming out sounds amazing and I can't wait to buy it!


----------



## LipstickLez (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I love C-Shock.

The 3D lipglosses are really nice I got 4 of them. Also the paint pots are WONDERFUL!!_

 
Yeah, those paint pots are posalutely the biz! I love the way they feel. I'm gonna go with the darker one and then probably the green, but the brownish colors actually didn't do much for me.

Those lipglass liners are also awesome. I think I may invest in an MSF, but not gold spill. I'm tired of brown skin being automatically paired with gold.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hybrid Theory:* I didn’t like anything from this collection
*Moon Bathe & Sunstrip:* loved the packaging, hated the colors
*Tendertones:* Passed, nothing I didn’t feel I could do without
*C-Shock:* Loved the colors!  I can’t wear them, but I purchased them anyway
*Novel Twist:* My new loves are Gadabout l/g & Out of Bounds blush; I love the brushes too.
*Rushmetal:* Passed
*Flashtronic:* The swirls of colors look so pretty, but too shimmery, I only purchased Ether
*Painterly: *I only really like the one called Painterly
*In 3D:* Passed


----------

